# Ritchey versus Bontrager Stems



## 123prs (Jun 19, 2007)

I need a 90mm stem with a +17 degree rise. With the help of the forum, I have identified two different stems. One by Bontrager (Bontrager Race X Lite OS) and the other by Ritchey (Ritchey WCS 4-Axis Stem, 31.8mm). They are both made out of aluminum, and weigh and cost about the same. Are there any real differences between the two? Do riders prefer one over the other. Any advice would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## Dave Hickey (Jan 27, 2002)

They are probably made in the same factory in Asia....buy the one that you can get the best deal on


----------



## PigmyRacer (Oct 3, 2007)

I would agree with Dave, although I think that the Ritchey looks really aesthetically nice.


----------



## C-40 (Feb 4, 2004)

*Ritchey*

The faceplate design on the 4- axis works better than anything else I've owned and it looks best, IMO.


----------

